# Crystal Clear water



## Ejack (18 Aug 2008)

Hi Guys

I remember reading in these forums about a product that you can get at AE that leaves water crystal clear. I've had a good ol' look through past post but can't seem to find the one it was in (think it was older than July)

Does anyone know of the product I am talking about?


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

My water is crystal clear and I haven't used any products for that  Just keep up with maintenance of the tank and you won't need anything like this.


----------



## Ejack (18 Aug 2008)

i was waiting for a 'smart ass' comment...hehehe should of known it would be you LD 

My water is crystal clear too but just wanted to know the name of the product and read up a little on it and what makes it so different.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

Ejack said:
			
		

> i was waiting for a 'smart ass' comment...hehehe should of known it would be you LD
> My water is crystal clear too but just wanted to know the name of the product and read up a little on it and what makes it so different.


   I just don't like seeing people using chemicals in their tank when its not needed thats all  and some will think its a quicker way of getting there rather than doing some actual work to prevent it, which will then cause more problem


----------



## Ejack (18 Aug 2008)

Know what you mean, LD

Just that I couldn't find hte old post about the info, and for some  reason this morning its popped into my head whilat I was on AE ordering my replacement Rhinox 2000 (other one snapped in my hand yeatserdy  ) 

I think it called "clarity", not 100% though, quite a few pople here used it and recommended it. Actually its not "clarity" as thats liquid based. This item was something for the filter and was fully reuseable and regenerates itself.

What was it called....


----------



## Ejack (18 Aug 2008)

Found it....

its called Seachem Purigen


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Aug 2008)

Ejack said:
			
		

> replacement Rhinox 2000 (other one snapped in my hand yeatserdy  )


I have a large scar in one finger from a Rhinox 2000!


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Aug 2008)

Sometimes cloudiness in the water can be due to small suspended particles and a very fine polishing pad such as JBL Symec Micro can help sort this out.


----------



## Ejack (18 Aug 2008)

ah, good to know Ed, 

Cheers mate


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Ejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I just don't like seeing people using chemicals in their tank when its not needed thats all  and some will think its a quicker way of getting there rather than doing some actual work to prevent it, which will then cause more problem



Purigen is not a chemical that is added to the water column. It is a resin that removes nitrogenous waste and various discolourants from the water column. I thought my water was crystal clear, the I started using Purigen.  

Dave.


----------



## Dusko (12 Nov 2008)

> its called Seachem Purigen



Just for the record, I use to have problems with water clarity in my 180 low tech. When I started using Easy Life FFM (fluid filter medium) my water became very clear. Easy Life FFM has a very good CEC and is able to bind ammo and other particles.

Worth trying. I highly recommend this product and the best part is FFM is 100% natural no chemicals (probably liquid zeolite and something else).

Regards, Dusko


----------



## billy boy (12 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Purigen is not a chemical that is added to the water column. It is a resin that removes nitrogenous waste and various discolourants from the water column. I thought my water was crystal clear, the I started using Purigen.
> 
> Dave.



I have to agree, my water has never been so clear, And it's so easy to regenerate, I use 2 bags, regenerate 1 when useing the other


----------



## Behold (12 Nov 2008)

I have alwaysed used Polymerwool in big amounts and its always kept me clear. i have been using the same bag for about 1 year.


----------



## Superman (15 Nov 2008)

Sounds great, might get some.

What place in the filter order does it go?

I've got...
- Prefiler
- Ceramic Substrate
- Filter sponges


----------

